# My sister's LFS betta pair (need help)



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Before I began, alot of you probably know that I have never bred bettas, but I want to some time this, or next year. I have done _some _research on this subject, but I am by no means an expert. Please feel free to point things out that I missed, or got incorrect. Thanks!

Well, my sister thought it would be great fun to breed her LFS bettas for the experience. I can't force her not to, so I will try to help how I can. She has run into afew problems, though. I know the whole thing isn't great, but I would like some help with this so it can go as smoothly as possible. Here we go.

Well, first thing is first, I told my sister that the bettas are of a weak genetic background of questionable treatment, strength, and stature. I know that if this does work out (I can't see that at this point, so don't let me get too far ahead) we will probably have alot of mutants that will need to be...:-(. Nextly...

I told her that bettas should be conditioned for 2 weeks with bloodworms and stuff. She just started conditioning them _after _she put the female in the cup in Luke's (her male CT) tank. 

_(This next sentence is kinda a side question that I am asking due to lack of info I have been able to find. I was wanting to know how much bloodworms a betta needs during conditioning. I know alot of bloodworms is bad for the betta's health, so is it just bloodworms, or a little bloodworms everyday, or what? Just wondering. Thanks!)_

Next problem is, is that the male hasn't built a bubblenest. He seems to be very interested in the female, and vise-versa, but Luke hasn't built a bubble-nest. I have seen someone who put a styrofoam cup to encourage a bubble-nest, but I don't know why. Is there a way to encourage the bubble-nest?

Also, as expected, it has been 1 day and the female doesn't have breeding bars. I guess there is nothing to do but wait in that part.

Lastly (actually, there are probably problems I forgot), she doesn't have any food for if there are fry. She knows that fry need food smaller than crushed flakes, but she hasn't done anything about it.

I guess it is somewhat ir-responsible of her, but I want to help make sure there are as few casualties as possible. I can't talk her out if it, I know you all would suggest I try if I didn't post that (which is a good thing), but it is useless.

Sorry for the sad, but true story.

Please help. Thanks!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

She is only going to get dead fish and dead fry. I would try and talk her out of it and then drop it....


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> She is only going to get dead fish and dead fry. I would try and talk her out of it and then drop it....


I am going to have to agree. One of the tops rules of breeding is that you must have your fry food ready FIRST. I totally understand the fact that she won't listen to you. I have a very stubborn sister as well. EVen if the fish aren't hurt or injured during spawning, there almost no doubt that the fry will die. They HAVE to have live food during the first weeks to teach them how to eat. Baby Brineshrimp, microworms, walter worms, daphnia, are all good options.

What size is her fry tank? 


You should show her some of the links and articles about breeding on this website, it could really shine a light on what she is doing.


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks guys! I guess this "experiment" can't run smoothly. I will see what I can do to stop this before it becomes chaos.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

What size is her fry tank?


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

:-( She doesn't have one. :-(

The whole plan is ubsurd. I think she isn't thinking about anything that will happen after the eggs hatch.

I have made up my mind that I will do everything I can to convince her to stop the process. It needs to be stopped before alot of fish die.

If I can help it, the bettas will be separate by tomorrow (of course, when I tried to talk her out of using her un-cycled 10g tank as a sorority, she didn't really listen then, hopefully she will see that this is worse).

I will keep you all posted. Thanks guys!


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I don't understand, how are they gonna spawn with no fry tank? There has to be a separate tank. You can't put the boy in the girl's tank and you can't put the girl in the boy's tank. And you can't keep either with the fry. She needs three aquariums at the least.

Try to convince her to stop, tell her these are new lives she is creating. It is cruel and unfair to create life with out being able to care for it.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

About how old is she if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

she needs to be explained the simple things
Tanks, male needs out of the fry tank when they are ready, then the male fry need separating as soon as they mature enough to argue.

what will she DO with all the babies
what will she feed
where will she house them

the placing of the styrofoam cup is to give him some where to nest, they will build a nest around anything on the water surface, if theres nothing there they blow it against the glass (In my experience)

you ca also use a square of bubble wrap, almond leaves etc.

sometimes the male wont build his nest till hes introduced to his lady. if shes not showing the lines dont release her other wise it will end in hurt for the fish.


thats all i can think of at the moment im having a brain spaz LOL


----------



## cdlourie (Jan 17, 2011)

By no means am I supporting it, but if you need room for fry, I would adopt some of the girls.


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

The way this sounds it's going, shes not gunna have eny fry but a dead female or male or both. >.>


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

Ok, the bettas are separate. I guess I really didn't realize how bad the plan was until I realized there would be no food for the fry.

Anyhow, my sister willingly separated them. Thanks guys!:-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad to hear that she's doing the right thing.


----------



## ChicagoPete (Dec 27, 2010)

Its good to here that but don't let it make her feel as if she shouldn't ever do it again. Make shure she does it right and has all the nessissary equipment and reads a ton of info in books and online on how to properly spawn.


----------

